# Catfish tourny O'Shaughnessy reservoir



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

The first tourny is scheduled to take place Saturday, June 3rd 2006. Every other saturday after that. Meet at O'Shaughnessy reservoir boat ramp, the tourny will start at 7:00 pm and will go until 2:00 am. 

$15.00 per person, need to have two people per boat no single person boats for safety reasons. 10 fish per boat limit (14 inch minimum), catch and release, no stringers allowed except for large fish, baskets (5 fish per basket so bring two) or live wells only please. All livewells checked prior to start. 5 poles per boat (two for each person and a backup pole) any boat caught with more than 4 poles in the water will be disqualified. 

We tried to have the tourny a couple of weeks ago but nobody showed up so we are trying to get the word out for the next one. 

Please email me at [email protected] with any questions and if you are interested in fishing it. I'll get your contact info so I can let you know if anything changes prior to the date of the tourny.


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I would love to fish it but I have a Bass Tourney there sunday morning


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

Then you would have it made...Fish the catfish tourny catch a few zzzzz on the lake and get up and start fishing again!! Sounds like a great weekend to me!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I would be very intersted in entering but unfortunatly have no boat, if anyone needs a partner let me know, ill buy gas, im 26 and live in Columbus so it would be no prob to meet up there. Also if no one responds to needing a partner can I bank fish? And is live bait / liver or cutbait allowed?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Please report when/if a flathead is caught. I caught 1 last year (very small).


----------



## RamseyJ (Jul 17, 2005)

I plan on fishing in a couple of them, Heck last weekend bass fishing I caught about a 4 pound flathead and a 4 pound channel. I only wonder how big some of the flatheads are in that river. I do think it should be a 5 fish limit instead of 10, I think 10 cats would really struggle in my livewells if I had a few decent cats in there


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if there is a 40 or even 50+lb flathead in griggs or oshay.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

I would have to say that you are corect about the big flats in those waters. I have seen a dead one floating that was probably in that range, although it was probably a little bloated. 

We hooked into a good one a few years back and as we went to net it, it turned and snapped the line. It was a monster. we weren't geared up for that kind of fish. 

I fish these tournaments at Oshay and they are a lot of fun. We see a couple of flatheads caught every year, but they aren't real abundant.

Look forward to seeing a few new faces.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

I would love to fish it but i'm in the same boat as steelwolve(I HAVE NO BOAT).


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

every 2 weeks?? I'd be thrilled to see a regular cat thing close to Hilliard! I've done Tappan and Hargus a few times and even placed in the money at Indian. That would be right up my alley. That is , starting _after_ the 3rd. I'm looking forward to the next one though... June 17th or so? Count me in!!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I'd be up for cat tourneys, especially that close to home. Five fish would be a safer bet, at least as far as keeping fish live and healthy.


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

To add to some of the questions on the post and provide more info on the tourny...

This was orginally a tourny organized out of fishermans west down on broad street, unfortunetly the person running it is no longer able to do so. My buddies and I used to always fish it so we are trying to take over to keep it going. The first date was couple of weeks ago only a couple of boats showed up so we are really trying to get the word out for this one and for those in the future.

There will be a tourny this saturday and then every other saturday after that. We are always open to changes in rules if all the participants agree, we are just interested in keeping the tourny as fair and most of all fun for everybody that come to fish in it, so if you think there is something you'd like to see change just bring it up at the tournament and we can always talk it over for the next time (for example changing the limit to 5 instead of 10). 

If your not able to make it the one this saturday (June 3rd) the next tourny will be June 17th so hopefully you will be able to make it then.

When you show up ask for Kevin or Mike (look for the big silver pontoon boat with a Buckeye's helmet stripe down the side.)

Hope to see many of you on saturday!

Kevin
[email protected]


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Good time was had by all. Good to meet a couple of fellow OGF members. They had a good showing and hope to see them back. Winning weight was 25lb 3oz. for ten fish. Congrats to Time2Fish for his teams first win. You guys have been trying long enough that I was beginning to feel bad that you hadn't won one yet. LOL! 

Biggest fish went at 8lb 2oz. I may be a couple of ounces off. I was getting a little tired by that time and I think that was the weight.

Going to meet up again on 6-17 for another tournament. Hope to see some new faces.


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2006)

Sounds like an awesome time! I like the way you have the tourny setup, personally... seems very logical to me. I wouldn't be able to make the one on the 17th, but I'd love to give it a whirl on July 1st, if you guys will have us.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

It sounds like a lot of fun. I can't make the 17th either, but I'll shoot for the next one after that. Now since I've never fished O'shay for cats I've got to go scout out some hot spots. Do you know where I can download a decent map?


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Just a reminder. Gonna hook up on Saturday night again for a tourney.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Sam, If you find a god map of the lake, let me know. There is an old map posted on GFO. It is helpful, but it really doesn't give you much. You can really drive up or down the river and see a place that looks good and you can catch some fish. Most times that is.....


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

RamseyJ said:


> I think 10 cats would really struggle in my livewells if I had a few decent cats in there


My Ranger won't hold 10 decent cats in the live well. I'd have to split them and use both wells.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

buckifan43221 said:


> Sam, If you find a god map of the lake, let me know. There is an old map posted on GFO. It is helpful, but it really doesn't give you much. You can really drive up or down the river and see a place that looks good and you can catch some fish. Most times that is.....


No luck on a map yet I'm afraid. But we did go out one evening last week and caught some fish at each place we tried. But nothing that was much over 2lbs. I did lose one that would have been much bigger, but then don't we all. 
 

That was our first time out there, so at least now I have a little bit of a feel for it. We won't make the tourny this week, but maybe the one after. I'll be very interested to know how it turns out. The weather should be perfect for cattin'. Should be some good catches.


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2006)

trucked said:


> My Ranger won't hold 10 decent cats in the live well. I'd have to split them and use both wells.


Ha! Show off! 

Trucked, that wouldn't have happen to be you I saw on the 270 near the Tuttle exit this morning, would it? Do you have a maroonish ranger? 225 Evinrude? Dual axle trailor, spare on passenger's side?


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

My Ranger is black and silver metalflake and on the side and motor it says, "BASS MASTERS CLASSIC EDITION". I have a Black GT 150 V6 on the back. You can see pictures of my boat on my webpage below.

Sure wasn't me over there. BUT!!!! There was the same boat and trailer you are talking about that I saw on O'Shay this a.m. 

We fished O'Shay today and got 1 Saugeye 14" (released), 3 Crappie, (released to small) and four 6" L/M Bass. That was it.
We only fished from about 9:30 to 1:30. Then Lily was getting too hot so I took her home and now we are relaxing in the A/C.

Later people. :S


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice little tournament guys. It was good to meet Kevin, Mike and the others. Good Group. My partner Muskeye (you're going to be late to your own funeral, bro) and I caught enough channels to make us think we had a chance to win, anyway. Muskeye popped another HUGE carp. I was counting the money til he got him all the way up to the boat. I had a blast, and I recommend this event to my fellow OGFers interested in a good time for not a lot of money. One more thing... when the tournament doesn't end til 2 am you pretty much own the ramps; and no fishing trip should end on a stressful note.

2 thumbs up... Count me in for the July 1st on OShay. I want to win my money back!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Do you have to fish from a boat?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

what was the big cat of the night?

I take it no flatheads or you would have said something.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

was either 8.3 or 8.5... don't want to sell the winner short. And you are correct, no flatties this time. But they're in there. I've seen 'em. 

BB yes- boat only 2 man teams


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

You could get more people if fishing from shore was ok.... Any particular reason why fishing from shore isn't allowed?


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

There was a total of five boats for this outing

The big cat of the night was 8lb 10oz, I think the winning total weight was around 29 lb (10 fish), I think more specific weights will be posted later (I didn't write them down but I think mike did.)

It was great to meet a couple of more people from OGF, Finman and Muskeye! I'm glad you guys had a good time! We will see you on the 1st!


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

I wrote down a few wieghts. The big fish went to Jason @ 8lbs 10oz. Unfortunately there were no flatheads caught, but hopefully we will see one brough in soon. If we could get a few more boats, then we would greatly increase our odds of seeing a flathead. LOL!

Biggest basket went to Dan and Randy @ 29lbs 5oz with a total of 10 fish. Jeff and myself came in 2nd with 23lbs 10oz in 9 fish. Kev and Jason came in third with 22lbs something. I was off getting paper when their fish were weighed and I also didn't get Finman and Muskeyes weight. The fifth boat didn't even bother wieghing, but I would guess that they had around 13lbs.

Was great to meet Finman and Muskeye. Sounds like you had a good time and look forward to seeing you on July 1. Spread the word. It would be nice to get about 10 boats or more. I am not sure of the screen names on the guys that were at the tournament on 6-3, but hopefully you can also make it back on 7-1.

I did check with a few of the other guys that are regulars at the tournament about bank fishing and prior to me fishing the tournamnet about 3 years ago, there had been issues with people teaming up on shore to create bigger teams than 2. We realize this is still possible from a boat, but it is a lot less likely or at least it hasn't been an issue to this point. Unfortunately a few bad incidents have kind of ruined it for others. but on a better note, canoes, rowboats, anything goes. Kevin and I have fished several tournaments from the canoe. Although it wasn't that comfortable after the first few hours, it was a way to get involved.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

We were parked at the dock across from Jason/Kevin and when I saw that 8-10 my 5 pounder looked up at me and said "Just put me back in the water, and save yourself the embarrasment and trouble of the basket" 
We had about 15 or so pounds total weight so they went directly back to the lake.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Finman, better try that Shad next time. LOL. It was a good first showing. I fished this thing for my first year and got dead last every time.

Time2Fish, if I remember correctly you did say while standing in your garage that you were going to whoop our butts. What happened. Better luck next time.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

If any one out there reads this an needs a partner.Let me know I would love to get in this.Cant for the july 1 .But after that I'm in.Let me know.


----------



## Time2fish (Mar 23, 2006)

Well i don't remember saying that...but if I did...We only had 6 fish, you had nine and still only beat us by a pound. I really wouldn't be bragging about that one! :B


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Sounds like fun guys, just wish I had a boat. Hoepfully you guys get the turn out your looking for and will keep them going. I plan on getting a boat next spring, so I will be in for next year.

Jake


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Time2Fish, outside of you winning the tournament before, it played out the same way. Guess you did win, so I will gve you props on that. WE'll just have to wait and see what happens next time. LOL


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Just a reminder about Saturday night, 7pm. Finman and Muskeye, hoep to see you there. Time2Fish, you better bring your "A" game. LOL!


----------



## LyleStyle (Jun 22, 2006)

Sounds fun. I'm can't make the July 1st, but maybe the 15th. I have a boat and will be looking for a partner if anybody is interested.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

...I got the money 'cause I just got paid.

I'll be there. Hopefully with Muskeye in tow. How about it, Reeco?!?
...you in or am I :T for a new partner? 

I hear they're biting on dead baby chickens.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Muskeye is out and my son is in Kentucky for the weekend. I know it's last minute, but if any OGFer is interested, I need a catfish partner for tomorrow night. 16' boat, I have bait and gas. You'll need a fishing license and 15 bucks for the entry fee. Meet at the ramp at O Shay at 6:30 PM fish til 2 AM weigh in. 

Send me a PM.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

who is targetting flatties? I would like to see one (preferrably a big one)caught. THere is a small chance I might show up at 6:30. More than anything I would like to meet some fellow OGFers since I don't have any cat tackle or bait- maybe we can hook up finman but like I said it is only a small chance-if the fishing is slow today I probably will but it was great yesterday. Good luck!


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

...must have been my singing!?!?

Thanks Crawdiddy. I'll still be there, even if I can't donate.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

pictures/wts from the 7/1 tourney? any flatheads?


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2006)

Me and a buddy were going to come out there and give it a whirl, but we can't seem to catch anything out there. Well, I can't... he's caught some fish out there... no where what we need to even be considered contenders, though. We'll try to get out there one of these times. Would love to start seeing some pics of your guys' catches, though.


----------



## catfish1998 (Jul 8, 2004)

So how did the july 1 go.I was out of town but wish i could have been there.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I happened to be out on Oshay on Saturday, pleasure boating. I was teaching both the kids how to knee board- talk about funny!

Did y'all have a tourney? I did not see any OGFer out there.

Also is there a minimum age for the patner? I would love to have my 8 year old as my partner!


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Well, sorry for the delay. Running behind with the holiday weekend. 

There was a bit of a miscommunication with some of the regulars, so we only had 3 boats. It was still fun though. Winning boat was time2fish and his partner again. I have to give him his props. He brought his "A" game as I told him he needed to do. LOL! They had just over 21 lbs in 9 fish. Second place went at 16 lbs and some change with six fish. Biggest fish was 7lbs 3oz. Unfortuntely no flatheads were caight, but I don't know that anyone was really targeting them. I think cut bait was the bait of choice. 

Finman, I feel for you brother. Will it help if we lower the size limit. Just Kidding! You've been to enough now that you deserve a wise crack. Better luck next time. We will be meeting up again on 7-15 at 7pm. Hopefully someone doesn't decide to cancel without talking to everyone.

KMb, I think I saw you up in the north end. You weren't one of the boats getting towed or towing down to the ramps,were you? I remember seeing some people knee boarding. I was in the big silver buckeye helmet looking pontoon. Also, no regulations on age of partners. Would love to see him come out. I would love to say that everyone would be respectful with the language and everything, but the stories do get to flying sometime. If you would like, i would definately say something to the guys to try and make sure they watch their language. Just want to be as honest and as up front as possible on that.

Crawdiddy, I will be sure to take some pics next time of the fish caught and post them.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks. Would love to see catfish pics with weights.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Next time I'll get some pics at the scale, too. At 2 am noone's been thinking pictures.

I like the 2 am weigh-in. It keeps me from staying out 'til dawn and being hosed all day Sunday!

...my day is coming!


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a question... Are you guys jugging, bank hooking or trot lining in this tournament? Is this okay to do for this particular tourney?


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Noodling...


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Bucki- I did see you up north. I was pitching to the docks at the power lines for a few minutes. 

I was not towing or being towed for once. We did our kneeboarding on the south end-couldn't miss us, my 5 yo was tearing up the water on the board. 

I'll confirm with the boss, but I am sure she will let me in on this. It will be myself and either wifey or boy- we will see yall on the 15th!


----------



## Leo (Apr 24, 2006)

Muskeye said:


> Noodling...


Uh-huh... riiiiiight.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

If my partner doesn't start catching some fish, I'm gonna send him in noodling. LOL! We have been givving him crap all weekend and week. Guy has only caught 2 or 3 catfish in the last three tourneys. I'm starting to feel bad for him.

By the way, no jugging, chuming, trot lines. Just two poles per person.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

kmb, Well if we don't see you at the next tourney, I will definately keep an eye out for you on the lake. We haven't been going up to the lake except for on Tourney nights, but my spots are drying up, so we may see you out there looking for a few new holes. The patterns are definately changouing a little. I believe the spawn is wrapped up now.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Howdy Hello! Just another reminder about this Saturday night at 7pm. If anyone has any questions, email Time2Fish or myself at [email protected]. 

The rules are posted in the first or second post of this thread. If you need any clarification, don't hesitate to ask. Love to meet some new people. We are trying to increase the size of this tournament and we have had some good feedback. It is really a pretty good and layed back time.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

I would like to get into the tournament Saturday night and have an empty seat to fill. Anyone interested?


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Good fishing last night. Yours truly and my partner had the winning catch last night. Finally! With a limit of 10, we had 32.3lbs and the biggest fish @ 6.6lbs. Second place went to Time2Fish and his partner with 27.10 lbs. Third went to Finman and Fun-Outdoors with 10.14lbs. 

Fishing seemed really good last night. I went ahead and took some pictures of the 1st and 2nd place catches. They were taken with a camera phone, so they are a little harder to see. 

We are also going to change things up a bit and have a tournament next weekend. July 22nd @ 7pm. We had some time conflicts wth 2 weeks, so we arae trying it out next week. Hope to see some more of you out there. We did get the chance to meet Fun-Outdors yesterday. Great guy. Hope to see you next week. Hopefully that work thing doesn't have you out of state.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

do you think the recent rains made the cats more active?


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Always does. Its by far my favorite time to fish, besides the debris, which was considerably worse last night. Channels just love the moving water.


----------



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

'Lotta fun, as always. I'm hooked. Fun-Outdoors, it was great fishing with you. Thanks for covering my entrance fee; it was a class act. My BONEHEAD move of the night (and hopefully of the season) was hooking my brand new Daiwa Millionaire & Ugly Stick combo with a wild cast and hurling it into the depths. Fortunately, we were anchored at the time so it was an easy snag and retrieve.

Congratulations on the fine catches, guys. See you next week... Muskeye, you up for another Saturday night on O'Shay? This time of year, I prefer night fishing to baking.

I was drained before the tournament even started from netting shad in the 90+ degree sun. Trashed my back-up cast net, though. Anyone know where I can get a 5 ft radius (NOT mono) cast net???


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

Count me in for next Saturday. Was already committed to a full weekend at Kings Island with my youngest son, brother and his daughter. Great discount tickets plus a full picnic lunch sponsored by my brother's employer, $20. 

Was really surprised you guys didn't cancel, when coming back Sunday afternoon I saw how high the Scioto was down off of 270 South. I would have thought that there would have been alot of debris floating in the reservoir.

FunOutdoors, fishing with Finman (Dave) is always an experience. The guys on this board are always talking about Misfits adventures, but they pale in comparison to some of the stories I could tell. That's why I enjoy fishing with him, lots of laughs.

We'll be using my boat this Saturday. It's a little bigger, and I stand a better chance of avoiding Dave's mishaps.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

If anyone has a boat and is looking for a partner, I have a guy who is wanting to fish the tournament. We are looking at 6 boats this weekend. Trying to get to 10! One of these days we will get to our goal, but then we'll set a new one. LOL!


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

Finman 

I had a great time fishing with you too. If you ever need another partner dont forget to check with me. 

Im glad you got your rod and reel back and your telling the story  I thought I was going to bust a gut but didnt really know you well enough to laugh out loud. The look on your face was, as they say, Priceless. You have a great sense of humor. 

Im sure when we get out some more, with or against each other, youll get the chance to laugh back at me. Thats what makes fishing with friends so fun.

Muskeye 

Thanks for the chance to meet some of the guys and glad youll be back in it this week.
If finman is always this fun to fish with then Im sure your happy to be going out fishing with him again.  

Lots of luck you two.
Win the next one.
Unless I get to fish it.  

Glad to meet the rest of you also.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Hello, It's me again! Just a friendly reminder that we changed up the schedule to this weekend instead of next weekend. Meeting at the docks at 7pm. Feel free to be in the water before then, just don't fish. We will be in before 7pm nettin for bait, but at the docks by 6:00 or 6:30 waitin for new arrivlas. If you are new and show up, just look for the big buckeye helmet looking pontoon boat.


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

a canoe with 2 guys in it fishing the Cat tourney last night? If so, I sure wish that you would've put lights on that canoe. Saw a canoe on the west bank just below the Home Rd. southern no wake zone. Not a stinkin light on it and 2 guys fishing from it with oars and a trolling motor on the front of it.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Trucked, we didn't have any canoes in the tourney saturday night. I noticed that it was a pretty busy night on the lake though. Seemed to be a lot of people out. I fished all the way up on the north end, so I can't say that i even saw the people you were talking about. We had one of those small pontoon boats and they had a light. I can't say for sure wether it was on, but they did have one. Did they have any light at all? I know we turn our anchor light off from time to time, depending on bugs and wether we are using a blacklight, but we do turn it on when a boat underway is coming up or down river. When the anchor light is off, we usually have a red head lamp on though.

Anyway, we had 7 boats saturday night. Sevetral of the old regulars made it out. I forgot the weights in my notebook at work. I'll post them tomorrow.


----------



## buckifan43221 (May 27, 2006)

Well, Sorry for the delay in uodating the schedule. Been a very hectic couple of weeks. Several of us are fishing the Deer Creek tournament tonight, but we have a tournament scheduled out for next saturday at 7pm. 

Fun-Outdoors, sorry I missed your call. Hopefully work won't have you out of state next weekend. Would like to see you back out.

Finman, Let meknow how Erie was this week. Hopefully you crushed some smallies and walleye.


----------

